# Mjr Sales



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 10, 2009)

So I'm not sure if anyone knows about this site but I found out about it thru another forum I post on. mjrsales.com is a victoria secret wholesale site. Pretty much order returns or extra inventory gets sent here (they also have an actually location on Ohio) and they sell it at wholesale prices. 

Now I'm apprerhensive about buying returned bras and what not, but that's what washing machine are for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and if I can get the same bra from here for 13 dollars than paying 48 online or in store, I can swallow my pride for that one.

If anyone of you guys have purchased from here please let me know, but to the rest of that haven't heard of it I hope this helps!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 10, 2009)

Also check out their shoes. Fricken 13 dollars for a pair of sexy stillettos!!!!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 21, 2010)

I've known about the site for about two years...but never felt enough great desire to buy it and pay the shipping prices. A week ago or so, they had a free shipping deal, so I hopped on the bandwagon finally! Merchandise is exactly as described and smelled great! I love my new coat...now I can't wait until the winter!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, they also have an EBAY store, but it's not as great. There is also the warehouse outlet somewhere in Ohio. So if you're in Ohio, be sure to check it otu!


----------

